# chronic wobbles when braking and slight wobble when coasting



## tdoro89 (Jun 6, 2017)

Guys, i need help.

ive got an 07 spec-v with 141k miles on it. I recently did a full brake replacement, all 4 rotors/calipers/pads, less than 6 months ago. I replaced the stock rotors, calipers and pads with centric parts from rock auto. 

Under medium to heavy braking, the steering wheel and seat wobble pretty noticeably. I've had this issue in the past, and when i replaced all my brake parts, the issue went away. Now however it is back. Originally it was only when braking in a straight line. Now it will wobble when in a straight line, or when turning right, again only when braking. 

I have replaced the right ball joint, but the CV's are all stock afaik as well as the suspension. Assuming its not the rotors, which i know is the usual cause of wobble in the steering wheel/seats when braking, could it be my axle or suspension?

Is this another well known issue with the 07 sentra?


----------

